# Code Violations in multi-story apartments?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Report it to the fire marshal. "Autonomously" of course. Building departments don't take kindly to "tenants", or, more especially non-tenants reporting "violations" and requesting inspections. Even "code enforcement" flunkies are impartial. They usually give a "talk to the hand" response. Fire people take "life safety" issues more seriously. 
Just write him a letter explaining the situation, and hand deliver it.
Otherwise, just wait for the fire.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to ET Tetawon

Most states have a way to forward property complaints

Some can be direct, some indirect ways exist as well

I'm seeing your state has this Restricted energy contractor’s license

Perhaps asking for validation would be the quickest way?

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Tetawon said:


> Oregon electrical/mechanical subcontractor installed Raychem heat trace controllers in multiple locations, multi-story apartment buildings between stairways/breezeways and installed these *AFTER* AHJ FACP and sprinkler inspections/occupancy certification at the GENERAL CONTRACTOR's paid request.
> 
> Never submission of plans, approvals or inspections for these heat trace systems, although required by NFPA 8.16.4.1.3 and AHJ never said "boo" about this!
> 
> ...


the heat trace controllers are connected to the FACP ? are you sure about that, or did you mean to say that the heat trace controllers are showing faults, and they are jumped out ?

I cannot imagine that the contractor would not want to fix this, because of the liability, but you might be overstating the danger since the OCP, and possibly the heat trace controller would still protect the system. 

either way, tough spot for the tech, but maybe he's not jumping up and down hard enough.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Tetawon!

There are times you just need to drop a dime on certain situations, this sound slike one of those times.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

First thing I would do is determine if you have a lawful obligation to report the violation. In our state we have rules that any licensed person who knows of a material violation is required to report it and failure to do so is cause to take disciplinary action on a license. If you do have a lawful obligation to report it, that can be your "excuse" if someone calls you to the carpet for being a fink. 

Then I'd craft some sort of letter to send in to the fire marshal's office along the lines of "Please accept this Notice that I have determined that a material violation exists at blah blah blah street. The material violation can be described as blah blah. I choose not to identify myself in this letter because I believe I am not required to do so and if I did so it could jeopardize my ability to earn a living in the community. By keeping a copy of this letter for myself I have evidence that I have fulfilled my lawful obligation to report a known material violation and the fact that you received a copy as a public record affirms that my obligation has been met. Yours in public safety, Anonymous!"


----------

